# ANZAC Weekend Display Down Under



## Nostalgair (Apr 19, 2008)

ANZAC Long Weekend 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

The ANZAC Day long weekend is shaping up to be a memorable one at the Temora Aviation Museum, NSW Australia.

In addition to the regular fantastic Temora flying display, there is a 'Forward Air Control' theme and the annual Australian Antique Aeroplane Association fly-in taking place. Upwards of 100 aircraft may be attending.

Temora Aviation Museum

If any of the Aussies out there can make it, it should be a 'goodie'.

I'll endeavour to post some photos after the event.


Cheers

Owen


----------



## Heinz (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheers mate much appreciated!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 20, 2008)

If you head south from Temora, for about an hour, just past Wagga, near Uranquinty, they have the Annual WWII-Military remote control aircraft competition on the same weekend. Well worth a look if you're heading that way. 





Wagga Model Aero Club Inc. - Welcome!


----------



## Nostalgair (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Graeme,

I flew 'Bank Runs' out of Wagga in the 90s. Here's a shot of Uranquinty in the 50s when my Dad ferried some Tigers after his return from Korea.







Cheers

Owen


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2008)

Great shot, mate! Interesting, looks like the first two aircraft have had their roundels touched up, but not the fin flashes or codes.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2008)

One of you bloody Aussies better get down there and get some pictures! That looks like a good event. Mark my words, one day I plan on showing up at the Warbirds Over Wanaka show. I'll make a swing through as many of the aviation museums down that way while I am there too, including Temora.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 22, 2008)

Its well worth it Eric I went last year. Theres some museums not far from Melbourne near me worth a look.

Some of Temoras planes were at the RAAF Pageant this year, I took some very average shots.  

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/raaf-air-pageant-12039.html


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 23, 2008)

Wish I could be there, BTW Graeme, that's one awesome Spitfire!!


----------



## chook (Apr 23, 2008)

Temora is high on my one day list but just brought twin girls home today and I dont think the missus would be impressed if I took off at the moment. You can fly there and back in one day from Bankstown airport in a DC3 so I want to do that when I do. I'm very jealous though.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 23, 2008)

Nostalgair said:


> Uranquinty



I think it was a training base similar to Temora for the RAAF? From memory there is a RAAF memorial with a Wirraway propeller at a road rest stop in the township.



chook said:


> just brought twin girls home today and I dont think the missus would be impressed if I took off at the moment.



Congratulations chook!! Yeah, probably best to forget any excursions for the moment!...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2008)

With Graeme congrats Chook!


You can also fly up from Essendon Airport in a DC3 to Temora for a flying day. The way back is great as you get a trip over Melbourne at night I believe. Only $380 its not bad. 

Certainly on my to do list. I wanna see that Spitfire Mk XVI spit


----------



## Nostalgair (Apr 23, 2008)

They all sound like great, nostalgic options.

If the weather improves here on the coast I'm hoping to fly to Temora. The weather out there has been fantastic, so it shapes for a great weekend.

Evangilder, I'll post some photos next week.

Cheers

Owen


----------



## chook (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for congrats. All excursions(even ones to the shed) are being delayed at the moment but only one of the girls is a ratbag!


Graeme said:


> I think it was a training base similar to Temora for the RAAF? From memory there is a RAAF memorial with a Wirraway propeller at a road rest stop in the township.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations chook!! Yeah, probably best to forget any excursions for the moment!...


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

Congratulations from me too Chook! twins, eh ?..You'll be busy there..!

And Alex, your photos are much better than 'very average'!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Evan


----------



## evangilder (Apr 25, 2008)

Congrats Chook! 

I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Nostalgair (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi All,

Well it was a great Saturday, though rain intervened on the Sunday. (We NEVER complain about rain in this beautiful brown land).

Here are some shots.

Cheers

Owen


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2008)

Mate, I love it! Especially that shot of the Spit... - any more?


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2008)

With Evan here! 

love the Vampire shot  Great bird that one.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice pics Owen!


----------



## chook (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm with the others also but my favourite is the Kitty. Thanks Owen.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 30, 2008)

Nostalgair said:


> Well it was a great Saturday, though rain intervened on the Sunday. (We NEVER complain about rain in this beautiful brown land).



Washed out on Sunday? I was in Temora helping my mother with some gardening most of the weekend and from about 1200hrs Sunday all work stopped as the rain came tumbling down.

Saw most of their inventory fly circuits, while in trees, with a chainsaw!

The most impressive sight was a slow circuit formation of Spitfire, Kittyhawk and Boomerang. I don't know whether it's the engine or aerodynamics but the Boomerang produces the most 'awesome' hair-raising 'whine' I have ever heard.

Didn't see many jets about Owen, did the Canberra fly on Saturday?


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2008)

Great description Graeme


----------



## Heinz (May 1, 2008)

AnzacWeekend2008

Heres a link from Temora with some shots from the day.


----------

